

Ask HN: Where can I get a phone number like *12345? - ManOwl

Where can I get a phone number like *12345? I want to start a service where users can send data by text and I need a memorable phone number for it. Bonus points for any implementation details about receiving that data.<p>I figure it's by email. I could implement my idea without it by  using google voice or an email address, but I really want a fancy number.
======
k33l0r
Depends what country you're in. The Wikipedia article on short codes has some
general information and specific links in the External Links section:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Short_code>

------
sramam
Twilio seems to be in early stages of providing short codes
<http://www.twilio.com/sms/short-codes>

------
drallison
Hmm... seems so last century. Wouldn't you do better building a smartphone
App?

